# Which Garmin Nuvi?



## glockman55

I have a hand held I use for hunting/Fishing but I gotta have one of these auto GPS. E-Bay is full of them. Which one would work? as far as being updated to be usable for a few years. Garmin Nuni 200, 200W, 360, 660, street Pilot C550, ? the list goes on and on. would the cheap 200 mod. work fine? It's the cheapest.:evil:


----------



## Neal

I have the 200 and love it...don't know what the others offer, but I can't imagine needing to much more.


----------



## UPdreamin

I have the 260. A little more expensive than the 200 but it is nice. Even the wife can use it!!


----------



## Midway97

How do you want to use it? Need Bluetooth? Want to set up routes? just point A to B? There are a ton of options out there.... try to decide what options you "NEED" it to do then "WANT" it to do and then match them to your budget. Can take a while to decide...good luck..


----------



## glockman55

Thanks for the replies..Got some research to do.


----------



## glockman55

I bought the Garmin Nuni 250 on E-Bay, $113. Easy to use and works great..


----------



## Frogman

Are you going to replace your hand held with the auto-routing unit? The only hand held that I know of w/auto routing is the Garmin 60Csx. If you want one only for the road, the Lowrance Iway 600C is the absolute best! (No battery, only 12vdc input on the 600C). Do ANY of the Nuvi's leave a bread-crumb trail? I have the 650 and it does not drop points on the screen as you go along. This feature is desirable in the woods and on the water, if that is your intended use for the new unit. I used to use an old Garmin 76s (mono screen) but now have one of the $129.00 Ifinder Expedition C's on order. You might want to consider that one feature (trail/bread crumb). The street Pilot C550 is only $179.00 at pcnation.com

Frogman


----------



## glockman55

No, I have a hand held for hunting Garmin GPSmap 76s, I just wanted one for the truck.


----------



## hunt-n-fool

I bought a 650 garmin - I like it. its the older style with the flip up antenna, it has a longer battery life than the new 700 series does..


----------



## snakebit67

i have the 360. works good, you have to be very precise when punching in an address.


----------



## flogg55

Been looking for a nuvi 260 so went on ebay and you can buy a new one for $159.00 Best Buy price is $299.00 I emailed the one on ebay because I'm leaving for Calif and was wondering if they could email me about next day delivery and they gave me there web sit (UniversalMania.com) and the price there was $147.00 plus $10.00 reg delivery. There Number is 1-866-903-0852 if any one is interested.


----------



## waterfoul

I can ship you a Garmin Nuvi 200 Wide screen for $159.00. Right to your door. Garmin 255 Wide for $212 to your door.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Neal said:


> I have the 200 and love it...don't know what the others offer, but I can't imagine needing to much more.


 I have a Nuvi 200W. It doesn't have all the "bells and whistles" of the more expensive Garmins, but it gets me from point A to B.


----------



## waterfoul

Still have a bunch of 200W in stock. I think you will find that we are the only retailer that actually had these in stock.


----------



## FIJI

just picked one up at BestBuy for my daughter - believe it was 125.00 out the door  wouldnt be surprised to see the price drop even more over the next few days


----------



## gasman

I have had mine for 15 months and love the simple operaton and nice features.... screen, brightness volume, muting capabilities etc...


Tom


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I got the 200 for xmas and it does the job I need it to.


----------

